# D7200 focus point selection using AF-S



## Blind Bruce (Feb 25, 2016)

I am still confused about using AF-S (which I do understand) and selecting a SINGLE focus point. Aren't they the same thing? How can I select a single focus point using only the back (live view) screen?


----------



## robbins.photo (Feb 25, 2016)

Bruce, my guess is this will probably help explain it better than I can:

DSLR Autofocus Modes Explained


----------



## lacogada (Feb 27, 2016)

AF-S and single focus point are not the same thing.

AF-S is a focus mode, used for stationary subjects.

AF-A, AF-S, AF-C ... you can change them by pressing the auto focus button on the left side of the camera near the lens, and turning the rear command dial.

Page 121 in user manual will explain the different modes
and when to use them.
---------------------------------------------------------

Pages 123 to 126 explains the focus points.

Those can be changed by pressing the auto focus button on the left side of the camera near the lens, and turning the front commad dial.

You can move the focus point(s) by using the multi-selector on rear of the camera (up,dn,left,right,OK)
Page 127 explains this.
----------------------------------------------------------

I do not use live view, but think you would move the focus point around the same way, page 127.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 27, 2016)

Blind Bruce said:
			
		

> *How can I select a single focus point using only the back (live view) screen?*



I'm gonna say that that feature can be found in a Nikon d-slr, only in the new D5500, which has a tap-to-focus option. Tap-to-focus, or touch-screen focus point selection, whatever name one calls it, is one of the newest things Nikon has put in its d-slr models, and the only Nikon-branded d-slr model that I know of that offers *focus selection by using the rear screen* is the D5500. (I am not a Nikon feature expert however.)


----------



## Solarflare (Feb 29, 2016)

The lifeview AF point is chosen the same as the normal AF point ? By using that round four way button. Except its SLOW and takes AGES. I heard Canon users can select their AF point in lifeview mode really quickly, but Nikon users really get a poor deal there.

And yes, AF-S focusses ONCE, unlike AF-C which focusses in a continous way. The real issue I see is why I need AF-S at all. I just press the button once with AF-C, instantly releasing again, and have the exact same thing as AF-S. So what I really needed to switch there is focus priority vs shutter priority.

While single focus point means the camera will stay on the very focus point you selected, unlike for example 3d tracking which will attempt to follow the subject if its moving.

And yes, the D5500 so far is the only Nikon that offers a touch screen. God knows I hope Nikon will add touchscreens to their future cameras, especially for fast AF point selection in lifeview mode.


P.s.: Correction: I just checked: Both the D5 and the D500 also get touch screens ! The D500 also has a tilting screen, too.

These cameras arent out yet, though. Still, awesome ! I hope all future Nikons get a touchscreen.


----------

